# Orange Lake activities question



## mikey0531 (Feb 6, 2006)

Does Orange Lake charge for the kids crafts and games/activities?  I don't mean the boats and things -- just the things that are on the activity schedule.

Thanks,
Debi


----------



## Leturno (Feb 17, 2006)

*Bump*

I was wondering the same thing. We will be own there for 2 weeks with 7 kids, it would be something to budget for.

Scott


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 18, 2006)

mikey0531 said:
			
		

> Does Orange Lake charge for the kids crafts and games/activities?  I don't mean the boats and things -- just the things that are on the activity schedule.
> 
> Thanks,
> Debi


I haven't used these services or activities so I really don't know.  I believe there is an incidental charge for some things but not for others.  As an example, there is no charge for the movie theater.  The easiest way to tell would be to call OLCC.  Perhaps timetraveler or JLB knows the answer.


----------



## Detailor (Feb 18, 2006)

There's a charge for the very popular putt-putt golf - pay for a family pass at the beginning of the week and you'll save dollars.  I'm quite sure that you pay for the materials for the various crafts - I think generally under $10 depending on what they make.  There's a cost for the cash-prize bingo games.  I'm probably missing some other activities that require payment.
Dick Taylor


----------



## Leturno (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you! This is helpful.

I think my wife found out about the minigolf weekly pass. I think we may get that for one of our two weeks.

How about the beach activities, are their any fees for those?

Scott


----------



## Detailor (Feb 18, 2006)

Leturno said:
			
		

> Thank you! This is helpful.
> 
> I think my wife found out about the minigolf weekly pass. I think we may get that for one of our two weeks.
> 
> ...



Scott-
The beach area isn't very big.  There's a beach volleyball area.  We always bring a deflated volleyball and pump with us when we head to a resort, so I really don't know if OLCC charges for use of a ball.  I can't remember anything else that's there except for the boat rentals and some beach chairs.  I'm pretty sure that there's a shuffleboard court between the clubhouse and the beach.  
Dick Taylor


----------



## suekap (Feb 18, 2006)

What is a family pass good for and how much does it cost?


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 18, 2006)

Leturno said:
			
		

> Thank you! This is helpful.
> 
> I think my wife found out about the minigolf weekly pass. I think we may get that for one of our two weeks.
> 
> ...



Hi Scott.  The lake watersport activities are skiing, tubeing, jet skiing, paddle boats...stuff like that.    And yes OL charges for those activities.


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 18, 2006)

suekap said:
			
		

> What is a family pass good for and how much does it cost?



Hi Sue.  The goofy golf family pass lets you play miniature golf as much as you want during your 7 day stay.  It's in the $20-25 range for a family of 4.   Outstanding value!


----------



## Vodo (Feb 19, 2006)

They do charge for all crafts and some activities (like bingo).  Unless something has changed, their kids crafts setup is a little lacking.  They do craft projects at poolside on a tarp on the pool deck (no craft room, no tables, no chairs).  The folks who hand out the pool towels run the craft projects.  It's usually manned by teenagers who aren't particularly interested in the process.

Near the indoor playground, there's a little putting green setup that's free, as well as ping pong, and you can check out limited board games in that same area.

Cindy


----------



## Jimster (Feb 19, 2006)

*Olcc*

They also have other activities at no cost.  Most of them center around pool activities.  Bingo is 5 for 6 cards (my favorite activity).  It is not unusual to win 100-150 dollars at bingo I've even seen $300.  It is a big activity there.  Their golf activities are a bit pricey to my mind but those are obviously available too.  They also have dinners and BBQ's which are nominal.  The BBQ's are a purchased meal not a grill (clarification for JLB).  Movies are free and you can play ping pong etc.  The crafts do have a nominal cost.  Mini-golf has already been mentioned.


----------



## Leturno (Feb 19, 2006)

Thank you all, very helpful.

I shared the info with my wife and I believe she is reworking the travel budget as we speak. She was excited to hear about the Bingo. 

As much as I would love to golf when I am down there I will be missing my clubs and golf partners. Unless rentals are very reasonable I don't think it will be practical. 
Maybe I should hit some garage sales right away and see if I can't pick up a used set instead of renting! 

Scott


----------



## Jimster (Feb 19, 2006)

*bingo*

Bingo is 6 days a week (not Sunday)-rain or shine.  Usually by the West Pool but sometimes inside with inclement weather.


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Feb 19, 2006)

*One other small point ..*

I was there about a year ago and we stayed in the old centralised accomodation. The carpets had a weird odor and the room was pretty cramped plus the view . . . of the main hall . . was just terrible. My sis-in-las had a view of the garbage dumpster. Anyhoo .. .. .

Well, don`t know your situation but we went there through RCI and basically we toughed out the week. When we were asked at checkout if we enjoyed our stay of course, up came the above !!! . . .and we were then told by te desk clerk we could have tried to ask for a change of location, which was supposed to be free. Given that htey are pushing to sell the timeshares on the new housing perhaps they lodge you there!!!

So again, if you get dumped in the old centralised building and you don`t like it, try and get it changed immediately. (or have they demolished it already as we were told is supposed to happen??)

Just a thought !  

Have fun !


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 20, 2006)

by "old centralised building" I'm having difficulty understanding where within the resort you are referring.  

By your statement......main hall.....I'm thinking you possibly were staying in the Clubhouse hotel style rooms, not a 2br or 3br villa.   

Major rennovations started in the West Clubhouse in late 2005 with plans to be finished in 2006.


----------



## mikey0531 (Feb 20, 2006)

I had forgotten that I even posted this question!    

To all that have replied -- thank you!  I guess it kind of left my mind seeing as we're not planning on going until 2008!

Thanks again!

Debi


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 20, 2006)

OMG.....lol.....you will have lived a lifetime by then.   

By then the waterpark will be 2 years old already.


----------



## mikey0531 (Feb 20, 2006)

I know, I know -- but we only take "airplane vacations" every couple of years.  We're taking one this year and our next one will be to Orange Lake.  Plus, we're hoping our rowdy two year old will be a little more manageable by then


----------



## suekap (Feb 20, 2006)

Does anyone know if they will be charging for tubes to use in lazy river.  Can we bring our own rafts or tubes?


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 20, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> by "old centralised building" I'm having difficulty understanding where within the resort you are referring.
> 
> By your statement......main hall.....I'm thinking you possibly were staying in the Clubhouse hotel style rooms, not a 2br or 3br villa.
> 
> Major rennovations started in the West Clubhouse in late 2005 with plans to be finished in 2006.


Vickie;

Like you, the best I can make of this is that they had a studio in the clubhouse.  I've stayed there a few years ago.  I thought they were okay - nothing that I'd recommend but nothing to say stay away from either.  They do have a windows toward the interior clubhouse ground floor but I don't think there are any windows facing outward - I could be wrong.  Its been 5 years since I stayed there so it probably needs renovation as they are part of the orginal OLCC I believe.


----------



## elaine (Feb 22, 2006)

*fyi--for younger kids and pre-teen, the campfire is fun*

my kids loved the 2X weekly evening campfire sing along at the beach with roasted marhsmellows--free.


----------



## Leturno (Feb 23, 2006)

elaine said:
			
		

> my kids loved the 2X weekly evening campfire sing along at the beach with roasted marhsmellows--free.



We will definatly be there for a few of those. That just sounds perfect.

Scott


----------



## riu girl (Mar 4, 2006)

Would anyone mind sharing their experience(s) with me about the Saturday evening unbirthday party.  We will be arriving the day after my birthday and though this might be something fun to do.


----------



## The Conch Man (Mar 6, 2006)

_*"I'm sure JLB will be here shortly." ~~*_


----------



## snowlady (Mar 6, 2006)

We were there a few weeks ago and my children participated in the unbirthday party. It was for the children. They played musical chairs and a game where they tied a balloon to one foot and had to try to bust everyone elses. They served cake and milk to the children. I don't recall them even offering any cake to the adults. I don't know if it is always like this or if it was because there were MANY children that night. I hope that answers your question.


----------



## snowlady (Mar 6, 2006)

My children (ages 7 & 9) enjoyed the basketball shootout and splash lagoon slide races and received tokens just for participating. They also both LOVE to play Putt Putt. 

They also had a special program when we were there that we never got to try. They had some people from Gatorland coming to the resort on some mornings for an Alligator program. I don't know if they will continue this, but I'm sure my children would have liked it. Maybe someone here will have more info on this.  

If you like Country and Western Music, the entertainment on the Barbeque night is very good. My mom and sister really enjoyed this last year and this year. My kids even like it!


----------



## dgdbloe (Mar 6, 2006)

Is there a special children's Bingo-?  when we were at OLCC last year by pool kept hearing no one under 21 allowed to play Bingo-  did we miss something??


----------



## Vodo (Mar 6, 2006)

dgdbloe said:
			
		

> Is there a special children's Bingo-?  when we were at OLCC last year by pool kept hearing no one under 21 allowed to play Bingo-  did we miss something??


They used to do a little "Family Bingo" thing in the concourse area (near the indoor playground).  It was free and the prizes were things like OLCC fanny packs and generic Hot Wheels cars.  It may have only been once a week.

Cindy


----------



## SteveB (Mar 8, 2006)

*OL Activities*

Hey Scott:

If you don't bring your clubs, make sure to go to the "swings the thing golf clinic" (Monday afternoon).  All of their pros put on an exhibition using all of the clubs in the bag which is alot of fun.  If you have time to stay afterward, they have some clubs in a barrell to use and they let you hit some balls while one of their pros gives you some instruction.  They usually have had a raffle where they raffle off some high-end golf equipment.  Checked my OL brochure for club rental rates (as of Sept 05), rates for the Legends was $25 and $15 for the 9 hole courses.

In addition, The welcome party is a good time if your new to OL.  During the week there is a gatorland alligator show, the hawaiian luau show (you don't have to go to the dinner to see the outdoor show).  There is also the morning aqua fit aerobics in the pool and morning walk


----------



## Leturno (Mar 9, 2006)

SteveB said:
			
		

> Hey Scott:
> 
> If you don't bring your clubs, make sure to go to the "swings the thing golf clinic" (Monday afternoon).  All of their pros put on an exhibition using all of the clubs in the bag which is alot of fun.  If you have time to stay afterward, they have some clubs in a barrell to use and they let you hit some balls while one of their pros gives you some instruction.  They usually have had a raffle where they raffle off some high-end golf equipment.  Checked my OL brochure for club rental rates (as of Sept 05), rates for the Legends was $25 and $15 for the 9 hole courses.
> 
> In addition, The welcome party is a good time if your new to OL.  During the week there is a gatorland alligator show, the hawaiian luau show (you don't have to go to the dinner to see the outdoor show).  There is also the morning aqua fit aerobics in the pool and morning walk



Steve, 

That golf exhibition sounds like fun. Thank you for the tip. If I really knew I was going to get some golfing in I would have planned to bring my clubs, but for one possible day on the course it doesn't make sense to lug them. Especially when I have so many suit cases of kids stuff to haul on and off the plane.

We will also have to check out the other parties, they sound like a lot of fun.

Scott


----------

